# Still have Uber, DoorDash & Grubhuh



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

running! I mostly do Ubereats. Grub hub is a sheeet around here. DoorDash is ok but I am making good $$ with Uber eats.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Love those high dollar-to-mile ratios! I would takes those all day long.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

"Expected tip"


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

26$ for McDonalds has to be an all time record. They probably added an extra digit to the tip by mistake.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> running! I mostly do Ubereats. Grub hub is a sheeet around here. DoorDash is ok but I am making good $$ with Uber eats.


Well, it’s been 2 hours. What did it end up actually paying? Did you get tip baited? It’s a 2 order delivery.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

It’s a blizzard weather conditions out here in Boston. I declined that orders and a bunch like those because I don’t think it worths it.


----------



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

Wow! Money does look good but not at the expense of your safety. Be safe up there in Boston.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

blssed2bme said:


> Wow! Money does look good but not at the expense of your safety. Be safe up there in Boston.


Plus being McDonalds, you’re gonna sit in that drive thru for god knows how long.

Three different cities, I’ve never seen a McDonald’s that does this efficiently, even if you pick up inside.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Obvious tip-baiting.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Obvious tip-baiting.


No. Uber kept raising the price because no drivers are available to pickup.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> running! I mostly do Ubereats. Grub hub is a sheeet around here. DoorDash is ok but I am making good $$ with Uber eats.


I might try them after 6 yes. Of rideshare


----------

